# What is this Colnago Time Trial Frame?



## Paul53x11 (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anyone know what model/year this Colnago is and where i can find out geometry and other info?? Thank you
View attachment 205989


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

It's like the TT version of the Dream. I think it had its own name - I don't recall. I have some catalogues at home, I'll check for you tonight.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

OK, just checked my 2006 catalog and this model is called the "Oval Krono HP".

Geometry for a 54cm and 56cm frame....(frames came in even sizes starting from 50cm to 60cm)

ST 54.0cm
TT 53.8cm
STA 74 degrees
HTA 71.49 degrees
HT 9.5cm
BB 26.7cm

ST 56.0cm
TT 54.6cm
STA 74 degrees
HTA 72.31 degrees
HT 9.5cm
BB 26.7 cm

I can give you the other sizes too if you want....


----------



## Paul53x11 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you. You are the king. If I could get geometry for a 58cm that would be great, Cheers


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

58cm frame...

ST 58.0cm (center of BB to underside of seatpost clamp - the way all colnagos are measured)
ST 50.8cm (c-c)
TT 55.3cm
STA 74 degrees
HTA 72.41 degrees
HT 10.9cm
BB 26.7cm
Chainstays 40.9cm


----------



## Paul53x11 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks again. That's a great help.


----------

